# Southern British Shorthair Show 2011



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone going to the Southern British Show in Addlestone this weekend?

I've never been to this one and i'd love to know what to expect. I assume it's a small show? Would be nice to say hello to any forum folks! x


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

We are off to the Wessex instead. Have a good day


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It is quite a small show, but a very nice one - I've always found it has a very friendly, welcoming feel. One tip - don't eat breakfast and don't plan any dinner! A friend of mine does the catering for the show, all home cooked and utterly delicious. Seriously, I always visit just for the food


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> It is quite a small show, but a very nice one - I've always found it has a very friendly, welcoming feel. One tip - don't eat breakfast and don't plan any dinner! A friend of mine does the catering for the show, all home cooked and utterly delicious. Seriously, I always visit just for the food


Thanks for the advice! I'll definately remember that! :thumbup:


----------

